# worth the price?



## liorst26 (Oct 2, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/324812201647

check this out


----------



## Rreyes097 (Oct 2, 2021)

I have no idea. But I've got some gold plated circuit boards. And have been hesitant in process. Because I'm not sure how to. Well I know how to but I always fail to get lead and tin outta the way. Let me know if you get it and how you process it.?


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 2, 2021)

Rreyes097 said:


> I have no idea. But I've got some gold plated circuit boards. And have been hesitant in process. Because I'm not sure how to. Well I know how to but I always fail to get lead and tin outta the way. Let me know if you get it and how you process it.?



He's the seller. This kind of feels like a bait n' switch.

But to answer the question. No. Not for $24

Andrew


----------



## liorst26 (Oct 2, 2021)

acpeacemaker said:


> Rreyes097 said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea. But I've got some gold plated circuit boards. And have been hesitant in process. Because I'm not sure how to. Well I know how to but I always fail to get lead and tin outta the way. Let me know if you get it and how you process it.?
> ...



its 9$ and shipping is expensive


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 2, 2021)

liorst26 said:


> acpeacemaker said:
> 
> 
> > Rreyes097 said:
> ...



For me as a buyer. $9+$15 shipping=$24 total in purchasing that. Which is not a good deal. 

I can see your location and why it would be expensive. But I still wouldn't pay $9.


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 3, 2021)

Not worth it. Those cards are tiny 28x80 mm.

Göran


----------

